# Feeling sad



## Redkite (Jun 11, 2013)

Just back from clinic and feeling unreasonably sad.  His Hba1c was 7.1 which the team described as excellent, however behind my smile I privately felt disappointed that it wasn't in the 6's which we have achieved once or twice.  He has had protein in his urine for a few years now, which was investigated earlier this year at Gt Ormond St and seems likely to be early kidney damage despite "excellent glycaemic control" - the renal consultant thinks he is one of an unlucky few whose kidneys are more vulnerable at anything other than normal glycaemia.  I knew all this, but my son's diabetes consultant and his renal colleague had been reluctant to prescribe ACE inhibitors for some reason (his BP is normal), but today they have decided that he should start on them after all, though there has been no increase in his microalbuminuria and his BP is still normal.  I feel sad for him - on top of everything else! - though of course if it protects his kidneys it's a good thing!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear this Redkite, it's very sad when our kids have additional things to deal with on top of the D, it seems very unfair .  At least they are px'ing something to help protect his kidneys now and hopefully your son won't be too put out with the tablet taking, fingers crossed anyway.

Good luck with it all


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2013)

I am sorry to hear this, and I do understand to some extent. My HbA1c has been in the 5% range practically since diagnosis, yet it seems I am having early problems with my eyes and have to go back to the hospital again next week  Hopefully, the medications will help him, and as the years progress treatments will improve so that he no longer is at risk. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## AJLang (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear this.  I don't know what say so I am sending you big hugs xx


----------



## delb t (Jun 11, 2013)

Redkite- sorry about todays news- its a pain  in the b**t that he has another thing to deal with. But he has a supportive mum to help him through these hurdles.I get your 'feeling sad'- some days/events  get to us  more than others-I know


----------



## Redkite (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  I need to just face the facts and get on with it!  I wish I could get his a1c under 7 again though, it's not for want of trying!  The target for children is <7.5 but this is too loose a target imo.


----------



## Phil65 (Jun 12, 2013)

....You are doing a fantastic job supporting your son......and he is doing brilliantly too.....7.1 in a growing boy is something to be proud of!


----------



## hkk1970 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Redkite, you have given me support and some great advice in the past, I would just like to send you a hug , and hope you are feeling a little better today.

Helen
xx


----------



## Redkite (Jun 13, 2013)

hkk1970 said:


> Hi Redkite, you have given me support and some great advice in the past, I would just like to send you a hug , and hope you are feeling a little better today.
> 
> Helen
> xx


Thankyou!


----------



## XandersMum (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi redkite 

Hope you are feeling better today, its frustrating isn't it when you try and try and just cant get the reading you want.  But low 7's is EXCELLENT and don't you forget that !


----------



## Cleo (Jul 1, 2013)

hi redkite
sorry for late reply, was on leave from 10 June until yesterday.

sorry to hear about your son - I hope you're feeling a bit better now?.  Not sure where you're based but I'm in london if you want to meet for a coffee and get things off your chest 

C


----------



## Redkite (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Cleo, we don't live in London but we do travel in for diabetes clinic, as our local hospital was very poor!  I feel a bit more philosophical about it now, still waiting for the prescription to materialise so not sure how he'll be affected yet.


----------

